# Fluff carrier



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.petfavors.com/images/pb-tami-elite-cafe-main.jpg

I'm looking for a purse type carrier. I've never had one before,so don't really know what to look for. I saw this one, kind of liked it, not too flashy . Any suggestions??


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, I have two Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe carriers (small). I love them because they look like a handbag and only when the side is put up can it really appear to be a carrier. As I said I have the small since Zoe is 5 lbs. but it comes in a larger size too. I think they are the best ones out there but a bit pricey. Hope this helps.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Deb, I have two Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe carriers (small). I love them because they look like a handbag and only when the side is put up can it really appear to be a carrier. As I said I have the small since Zoe is 5 lbs. but it comes in a larger size too. I think they are the best ones out there but a bit pricey. Hope this helps.


Thanks, I've looked at a ton of them on line and want something that doesn't get too hot , and that they can stick their head out. I don't really care about "hiding" my dogs there are several places pet friendly in my town. The one in my last post was about 150.00 so the Kwigy Bo is just a little more.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like the looks of the bag you found. Do you know the demensions? 

I'm always looking....always.....:blush: 

I have a lot of carriers, but usually come back to the same ones and one of them is a $20 carrier made for a ferret!! B) and the Susan Lanci over the shoulder sling typ carrier. 

Would love to find one that isn't too long but has some width and height...not an easy thing to find!!!! Ava doesn't need tons of extra room, but I'd like her to be able to sit up in it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The carrier is from Petfavors.com the size is 16Lx7.5x14 . It would be OK for mine. There are a lot of nice ones on the site, they carry the Kwigy Bo also. The one I'm looking at is by Puchi Bag.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks, I've looked at a ton of them on line and want something that doesn't get too hot , and that they can stick their head out. I don't really care about "hiding" my dogs there are several places pet friendly in my town. The one in my last post was about 150.00 so the Kwigy Bo is just a little more.


I do like the one you picked out....very nice. Sometimes I take Zoe where they don't allow dogs, so for me the Kwigy Bo was a good choice. But I do like the one you picked out, it has style.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it Deb. I don't have one so I can't offer much in the way of advise other then it looks nice.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had lots of carriers in different shapes and sizes and my favorite by far are Kwigy Bo carriers. I have 2 and I love them. The large size allows me to tote around both of my little girls and the 4 pockets are great for storing my wallet, keys, and pup stuff that I need when we go out


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been looking at the Jaraden carriers a lot lately. I like the Le Petit Mon Ami and this Soho one. It has SO many options and I like that the Soho has a peep-hole option. All of the Jaraden bags also include a detachable single strap. I have the the Kwigy Bo London bag (which I really like!) but we all need a little variety right? 






here's a review for the Le Petit Mon Ami: (reminds me of the Kwigy Bo Alex but with more options)





Jaraden - Jaraden Pet Carriers Soho Dog Carrier Mon Ami Windsor

the cheapest prices with free shipping I've found are on the doggie diva site (linked above).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a very nice carrier. MiMi is too heavy for me to carry her around in a purse, but before she tipped the scales at seven pounds I was looking for a beautiful purse carrier. This is my all time favorite. Well, I like all the CeCe Kent bags, but this one, which is in the style of a Hermes birkin, is my favorite. It is expensive, but for a lady of your taste and style it might be just the ticket.

Charles Nantucket Carrier - CeCe Kent Dog Carriers - GlamourDog.com


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just looked at the one Sylie posted and I really love it, it's gorgeous!!! I used to have a Kwigy Bo London, but found I didn't use it because my kids before Reese and Kelly joined the family liked it. I think Jelly would love the bag.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> That is a very nice carrier. MiMi is too heavy for me to carry her around in a purse, but before she tipped the scales at seven pounds I was looking for a beautiful purse carrier. This is my all time favorite. Well, I like all the CeCe Kent bags, but this one, which is in the style of a Hermes birkin, is my favorite. It is expensive, but for a lady of your taste and style it might be just the ticket.
> 
> Charles Nantucket Carrier - CeCe Kent Dog Carriers - GlamourDog.com


I love it! To me it's very classy, understated, expensive!


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I always swore up and down that I would never carry my dog in a "purse"...now I am not so sure, some of those bags are so cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, it is expensive, but it is fine leather, excellent workmanship and gorgeous design. If MiMi were a smaller dog who I could carry comfortably I for sure would have bought that gorgeous purse-carrier.

I have an everyday handbag that I use for years....I mean years. I spend a lot, but probably less than people who buy lots of...several handbags. Just one for a long time....because quality is above style...and quality is always in style. All the same, I shop hard and long for the best price on my hearts desire. Just sayin..................


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Okay, it is expensive, but it is fine leather, excellent workmanship and gorgeous design. If MiMi were a smaller dog who I could carry comfortably I for sure would have bought that gorgeous purse-carrier.
> 
> I have an everyday handbag that I use for years....I mean years. I spend a lot, but probably less than people who buy lots of...several handbags. Just one for a long time....because quality is above style...and quality is always in style. All the same, I shop hard and long for the best price on my hearts desire. Just sayin..................


Sylvia, I love that carrier. It really looks like a Hermes Birkin Bag. Pricey....but I will keep it on my have to get list for down the road. Love it!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am going crossed eyed looking at carriers! I think that I've looked at too many and now can!t decide!! Whatever I get it's my Birthday present from Den, only he doesn't know it yet!! LOL Still loving Sylvia's choice!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> I have been looking at the Jaraden carriers a lot lately. I like the Le Petit Mon Ami and this Soho one. It has SO many options and I like that the Soho has a peep-hole option. All of the Jaraden bags also include a detachable single strap. I have the the Kwigy Bo London bag (which I really like!) but we all need a little variety right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our local store has the jaraden Soho. Comes very highly recommended. May have to pick one up. . The housewives of vancouver gals have one lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG....I just ordered this Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami Bag in Black..

Le Petit Mon Ami - Black


:w00t:I've got to be out of my mind!!! :w00t:

That's it, I have enough bags to last a life time!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> OMG....I just ordered this Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami Bag in Black..
> 
> Le Petit Mon Ami - Black
> 
> ...


At least you can make up your mind! LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The A Team said:


> OMG....I just ordered this Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami Bag in Black..
> 
> Le Petit Mon Ami - Black
> 
> ...


That's the exact one I want! You've got to post some pics when it arrives! . 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

this may be a dumb question but what is the difference between a pet carrier and just a handbag the pup can stick his head out of ? does it have waterproof insides etc?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

nicolen412 said:


> this may be a dumb question but what is the difference between a pet carrier and just a handbag the pup can stick his head out of ? does it have waterproof insides etc?


No to the best of my knowledge its not waterproof. A carrier is completely enclosed so your fluff can't poke their cute little faces out. These are required for flying or traveling on public transportation for the safety of your fluff. The handbags aren't enclosed and it's basically a big purse. I hope this helps! No question is a dumb question!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

I just received the Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe in gold. I got the bigger size, and it will probably be too big as Max is quite small. But I put a cozy blanket in there and he seems to love it. It is very very nice bag and looks like a fashionable purse. I also prefer bigger bags anyways, so it is was what I am use too. I am planning on taking him to as many places as I can so he gets use to it. When we fly, he will just go in there under my seat. I also love all the pockets etc to store my stuff or things for him. Great purchase!


----------

